# Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?



## mike_w (25. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade folgenden Bericht gelesen und frage mich, ob die beschlagnahmten Geräte gegen Geldzahlung wieder herausgegeben werden?
Das Vergehen ist ja nicht ohne, aber vom Prinzip her hat jeder Angler nur bis zu 3 kleine Zander mehr mitgenommen und mit mehr Ruten gefischt als erlaubt. 
Ist nicht schön, aber bei uns in Deutschland wäre es eher ein "Kavaliersdelikt".
Das Vokabular, Wilderei und Beschlagnahme des Boots wundern mich bei so "geringen" Verstößen.
Grüße vom Rhein


_"Nicht mal zwei Wochen nach der Verhaftung von zwei Wilderern, die mit Stellnetzen auf Zander fischten, traf es erneut das Gooimeer. Dieses Mal traten die Wilderer als gewöhnliche Sportangler auf.

Es stellte sich heraus, dass sie zehn Zander bei sich hatten, obwohl gesetzlich nur zwei Zander pro Person und Angeltag erlaubt sind. Obendrein angelten sie mit mehr als den zwei, pro Person erlaubten Angeln.

Die Wilderer wurden auf Grund von Meldungen von Sportanglern geschnappt. Eine intensive Kontrollaktion des regionalen Umweltteams Flevoland, der staatlichen Forstverwaltung und des Anglerverbands Nord-West Nederland haben zur Festnahme der Wilderer geführt. Die zehn Zander und das Material – zehn Angeln, das Angelboot mit Außenbordmotor, der Bootstrailer und Zubehör – wurden beschlagnahmt."_


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Andere Länder andere Sitten,aber anders lernen die es nicht.Ich finde hier sollte es man genau so machen,alles was zum tatbestand gehört beschlagnahmen,dazu gehört auch das Auto Boot etc.Dient ja zum An und Ab transport,durch solches Handeln vom Staat Land etc. ist auch die Angst größer,aber hier gibs noch zu lasche Strafen wo viele keine Angst vor haben.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



> Ich finde hier sollte es man genau so machen,alles was zum tatbestand gehört beschlagnahmen,dazu gehört auch das Auto Boot etc


Ist in B-W zumindest gesetzlich so geregelt, dass die Polzi das darf..


----------



## Pinn (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Du siehst das echt cool! Die niederländischen Behörden sicher auch. Egal ob von Dir oder deutschen Behörden als Kavaliersdelikt eingeschätzt (was ich anzweifel), die zuständigen Stellen in Holland werden so entscheiden, wie das nach niederländischem Recht rechtens und üblich ist. Und die werden sich den Teufel darum scheren, ob Deutsche sowas als Kavaliersdelikt empfinden.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Habe gerade folgenden Bericht gelesen und frage mich, ob die beschlagnahmten Geräte gegen Geldzahlung wieder herausgegeben werden?
> Das Vergehen ist ja nicht ohne, aber vom Prinzip her hat jeder Angler* nur bis zu 3 kleine Zander mehr mitgenommen und mit mehr Ruten gefischt als erlaubt. *
> Ist nicht schön, aber bei uns in Deutschland wäre es eher ein *"Kavaliersdelikt".*
> Das Vokabular, Wilderei und Beschlagnahme des Boots wundern mich bei so "geringen" Verstößen.
> ...


 

Entschuldige bitte.:m

Willst du provozieren,oder hast du ein gestörtes
Rechtsempfinden?#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## paul188 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Ich hoffe die bekommen ihr Zeug nie mehr zurück.
Wer so schwachsinnig handelt, hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Frage mich, warum man sich über sowas Gedanken macht.

Erstens gibt es Regeln und wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden, dann gehören sie sanktioniert. Die Beschlagnahme von Tatmitteln wie Boot, Angelgerät usw. ist da doch nur mehr als rechtens und zweitens ist es mir doch vollkommen egal ob, wann oder wie die ihr Angelgerät wiederkriegen.

Vielleicht macht sich der TE aber auch sorgen, daß er mal erwischt wird und dann sein Gerät nicht zurückbekommt! ;-) ;-)


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

10ruten und 2 Leute am wasser fällt ja gar nicht auf lol Krass 10 ruten besitze ich nichtmal


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



sc00b schrieb:


> 10ruten und 2 Leute am wasser fällt ja gar nicht auf lol Krass* 10 ruten besitze ich nichtmal*


 

Da mach dir mal keinen Kopp.Hatte ich in deinem Alter auch noch nicht.
Aber wenn du mal so in mein Alter kommst,könnte auch das
anders aussehen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Entschuldigung, aber das ist doch ganz normal. Wenn bei und in D bei Verstößen beim Angeln nicht so verfahren wird, Sorry. Üblich ist, dass bei Straftaten auch die Fahrzeuge als Tatwaffe beschlagnahmt werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Nicht alle Länder sind halt wie Deutschland, wo erst einmal von ner "Schweren Jugend" usw. ausgegangen wird und sofort 10 Gutachten zur Schuldfähigkeit des Täters eingeholt werden|rolleyes

In den meisten EU- Ländern sind die Gesetze / Richtlinien hinsichtlich der Sportfischerei liberaler, aber die Verstösse dagegen werden rigoros geahndet. Kaum Grauzonen - Kein Palaver ums Strafmaß!

Find  ich echt nicht verkehrt- diese Handhabung!


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Hi,
die Angler haben sich sicher nicht an die dortigen Gesetze gehalten, aber solche Sanktionen halte ich für deutlich überzogen- auch wenn es vom Gesetz her machbar ist!
Wir reden hier über "Fische".......
Vergleiche wie der folgende hier sind zwar immer "schwierig"....aber überlegenswert!
Dann sollten sie lieber den Rasern auf den Autobahnen sofort mit Fahrverboten und Beschlagnahme der Fahrzeuge bestrafen. Das kostet nämlich bei Unfällen häufig Menschenleben!

Ich finde die Niederländischen Kontrollaktivitäten sehr gut, es wäre sogar wünschenswert  bei uns ebenso zu verfahren. Aber die Strafen sollen schon im Verhältnis stehen. Das tun sie für mich definitiv nicht!
Nur mal als Beispielrechnung:
Durchschnittsauto = 10000,-€
Durchschnittsangelboot=5000.-€
Angeln und Diverses= 1500,-€
Macht in Summe ca. 16500,-€

Dem gegenüber stehen sechs zuviel gefangene Zander, von mir aus Gesamtgewicht 10kg.
Angenommener Preis pro Kilo 20,-€.
Da komme ich auf eine Summe von gerade mal 200,-€........soviel zum Verhältnis!

Aber keine Bange......ich halte mich an die jeweiligen Gesetze ;-)

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fischpaule (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Moin
Das wäre in Deutschland durchaus auch so bei dem Vergehen möglich - wenn sich die Personen nicht ausweisen können oder der Verdacht besteht, das sie die Tat wiederholen werden, kann zur Gefahrenabwehr das Material (in dem Fall allerdings nicht das Boot und der Trailer, sondern nur das Angelzeug) gegen eine Quittung vom FA oder der Polizei beschlagnamt werden.

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Angler haben sich sicher nicht an die dortigen Gesetze gehalten, aber solche Sanktionen halte ich für deutlich überzogen- auch wenn es vom Gesetz her machbar ist!
> *Wir reden hier über "Fische".......*
> Vergleiche wie der folgende hier sind zwar immer "schwierig"....aber überlegenswert!
> ...


 

*Nein,*

*wir reden hier über Gesetze denen wir uns auch im*
*Ausland zu beugen haben.*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Das wäre in Deutschland durchaus auch so bei dem Vergehen möglich - wenn sich die Personen nicht ausweisen können oder der Verdacht besteht, das sie die Tat wiederholen werden, kann zur Gefahrenabwehr das Material (in dem Fall allerdings nicht das Boot und der Trailer, sondern nur das Angelzeug) gegen eine Quittung vom FA oder der Polizei beschlagnamt werden.
> #h


 
Nicht ganz richtig.
Gemäß der StPO heißt es-"Tatmittel unterliegen der Einziehung"
Auto- Boot- Trailer- Angeltackle könnten eingezogen/ vernichtet werden...
wenn es denn eine Straftat wäre.
Hierzulande finden Grauzonen (und auch die Wortklaubereien hierüber) übermäßig Anwendung- d.h. Es muß erst mal festgestellt werden, ob eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder eine Straftat vorliegt.

Dazu ist jedoch kaum ein Ordnungshüter/ Polizist vor Ort in der Lage.
Da die Pickels immer selbst mit einem Bein im Knast stehen (Übermaßverbot / Verhältnissmäßigkeit/ Willkür) hüten sie sich, die Grundrechte/ Bürgerrechte der Probanden/ Tatverdächtigen im Vollem Ausmaß einzuschränken respektive aufzuheben. Also kommt es nur seltenst zur Beschlagnahmung aller Tatmittel -werkzeuge.

Nix für Ungut!:m


----------



## Dart (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über "Fische".......


Jo, die schreien net, und haben keine Lobby|rolleyes
Ich hoffe die Niederländer sind konsequent, und die Übeltäter haben in der Zukunft keinerlei Chance mehr eine Sportvisakte zu erwerben.
Ich finde es super das hart durchgegriffen wird, für mich ist das vorbildlich und nicht beklagenswert:m
Gruss Reiner


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Nein,*
> 
> *wir reden hier über Gesetze denen wir uns auch im*
> *Ausland zu beugen haben.*
> ...



Genau Jürgen....dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden,habe ich ja auch gesagt. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist es, welche ich bemängel. Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

@Dart: Dazu stehe ich auch! Für mich gibt es deutlich WICHTIGERE Dinge die eine sog. LOBBY verdient haben.
Bei den Anderen Dingen" Kontrolle" sind wir auf einem Nenner, nur die Bestrafung halte ich für deutlich überzogen.
Ist aber auch wieder nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dart (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> @Dart: Dazu stehe ich auch! Für mich gibt es deutlich WICHTIGERE Dinge die eine sog. LOBBY verdient haben.
> Bei den Anderen Dingen" Kontrolle" sind wir auf einem Nenner, nur die Bestrafung halte ich für deutlich überzogen.
> Ist aber auch wieder nur meine bescheidene Meinung.
> 
> Gruß Martin


Hi Martin
Für mich gibt es auch etliche Dinge mit mehr Bedeutung
Überzogen oder nicht ist doch völlig egal, die Niederlande ist ein souveräner Staat mit eigenen Gesetzen die wir als Gäste doch besser akzeptieren und anerkennen sollten, sonst gibt es folgerichtig etwas  auf die Mütze:m
Da brauch man nienicht drüber feilschen, das ist doch eher vorbildlich.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## archie01 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Genau Jürgen....dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden,habe ich ja auch gesagt. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist es, welche ich bemängel. Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.
> 
> 
> nur die Bestrafung halte ich für deutlich überzogen.
> ...




Hallo
Das seh ich und wahrscheinlich auch die schweigende Mehrheit genauso , dort neigt man zu Extremen, die nicht unbedingt vorbildlich sind . Ansonsten |good:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## mike_w (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber vor 3 Jahren haben wir mal die Wasserschutz gerufen, weil jemand im Rhein Zander in der Schonzeit abgeschlagen hat.

Der Typ hatte 7 Zander zwischen 25cm und ca 65cm in der Schonzeit abgeschlagen. Der Typ musste aufs Boot und konnte nach ca. 40 min. mit Angelsachen wieder gehen. Er hat für diese Ordnungswidrigkeit wahrscheinlich bezahlen müssen und das wars dann.

Von Aufsehern bei uns habe ich gehört, dass viele solcher Fälle einfach eingestellt werden, besonders wenn es sich um Straftaten handelt. Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden wenigstens Geldstrafen verhängt.

Dazu im Vergleich: 
Der "Deutsche" am Rhein musste für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit bezahlen, obwohl er in der Schonzeit entnommen hatte, obwohl untermaßig obwohl 4 mehr als erlaubt.

In Holland für 3 Zander mehr und mehr Ruten, dafür maßige Fische und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefischt -> Auto + Boot +Angeln weg, wobei ich denke, dass diese Dinge eingelöst werden können, weiß es aber nicht genau.

Es wundert mich nicht, dass in Deutschland kaum kontrolliert wird und in Holland die Angelei attraktiver für Angler ist, die sich an die Bestimmungen halten.


----------



## krauthi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

du schreibst das so  als ob die zwei  die erwischt worden sind  aus deutschland kommen 
was  mit keinem wort   im orginaltext  drinn steht 
es geben auch  genügend einheimische  in holland  die sich nicht an gesetze halten und die gehören genau so bestraft  wie  die gastangler   (egal aus welchem land )

und das ganze  vergleichen bringt  doch eh nichts  
akzeptiere  deren gesetze   und regeln   ansonsten bleibe   einfach in deutschland


----------



## archie01 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Es wundert mich nicht, dass in Deutschland kaum kontrolliert wird und in Holland die Angelei attraktiver für Angler ist, die sich an die Bestimmungen halten.




Hallo
Diese Aussage kann ich nicht verstehen , hatte in der Vergangenheit des öfteren die Hollandkarte , nie Probleme wegen der Kontrollen , aber immer Probleme mit den Fängen, die Bestände dort sind sicher nicht besser als bei uns zu Hause.
Als es dann auch noch Nachtangelverbote und ähnliche unsinnige Gebote dazu gab , hab ich es endgültig aufgegeben.
Für mich ist NL als Angelland gestorben - mit Ausnahme vielleicht Brandungsangeln , aber nur weil es einfach näher für mich ist nach NL an die Küste zu fahren.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Panafax1 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

also ich sehe das genauso wer dort angel will muss sich an die gesetze halten 

das einzige was ich persönlich schwierig finde ist immer auf dem laufenden zu bleiben wann wo was nicht mehr gefangen werden darf als ich vor 3 wochen mit meiner frau an unserer lieblings stelle war haben wir erst vor ort erfahren das wir in diesem abschnitt nicht mehr auf aal angeln dürfen aber ein stück weiter wieder schon ist schon komisch da wir nie post bekommen wo wir was gerade dürfen wenn keine anderen angler dort gewesen wären hätten wir auch wilderei betrieben ohne das wir es wirklich wussten. hat denn von euch jemand ahnung wo mann sich wirklich gut informieren kann was man gerade wo und wann noch angeln darf. denn dort wo wir unseren schein gehlot haben bekommen wir auch nicht wirklich eine richtige info der sagt nur immer alles halb so wild macht mal und der gute mann ist noch im vorstand von unserem angelverein in dem wir in holland sind. falls jetzt jemand sagt geht doch zu anderen mitgliedern sorry da kennen wir niemanden. vor allem wir sehen es ja wirklich auch häufiger was da abgeht 10 ruten sind keine seltenheit wir haben schon leute gesehen die haben 8m stellfisch angeln massenweise drin gehabt lebendiger köderfisch uns solche sachen und dann wunder wir uns deutsche wenn wir in so einem land nicht mehr als angler willkommen sind und ich muss dazu noch eins los werden in deutschland hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht so viele hechte und zander gefangen wie in der niederlanden.


----------



## krauthi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/

http://www.hengelsportfederatielimburg.nl/

http://www.totalfishing.nl/main,1.html

hier bekommst du alle info´s die du brauchst 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

die haben selber schuld und meiner Meinung nach sollen die dem ganzen Zeug ruhig mal ordentlich hinterher jammern ! 
find ich gut das alles beschlagnahmt wurde #6
soll ja auch eine abschreckende Wirkung haben .....


----------



## gründler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Irgendwo hab ich mal gehört,das wenn man in Holland nen Radfahrer mit Auto platt macht,wird das Auto beschlagnahmt weil Radfahrer in Holland über allen im Strassenverkehr stehn.
Ob das so ist?????
lg


----------



## Yoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_die Angler haben sich sicher nicht an die dortigen Gesetze gehalten, aber solche Sanktionen halte ich für deutlich überzogen- auch wenn es vom Gesetz her machbar ist!
Wir reden hier über "Fische"......._

@ Angel-daddy:

Würdest du das auch so sagen, wenn es dein Gewässer wäre und du einen Haufen Kohle in den Fischbesatz gesteckt hättest?
Ganz abgesehen davon haben es die beiden bestimmt nicht das erste mal gemacht....


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _die Angler haben sich sicher nicht an die dortigen Gesetze gehalten, aber solche Sanktionen halte ich für deutlich überzogen- auch wenn es vom Gesetz her machbar ist!
> Wir reden hier über "Fische"......._
> 
> @ Angel-daddy:
> ...



Hallo Yoshi,
ich respektiere Deine Meinung. 
In den Genuss eines eigenen Gewässers werde ich bestimmt nicht kommen, da habe ich auch keinerlei Ambitionen.
Ob die beiden das zum ersten mal gemacht haben weiss ich nicht. Ich denke aber mal, das Panafax sein Statement zum Nachdenken anregt. Ich hoffe das keinem von uns so etwas wirklich mal passiert. Sonst sind ja die Klamotten weg, obwohl man sich keiner Schuld bewußt war. Man hätte sich einfach nur mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen müssen.
Ich stelle jetzt auch mal eine zugegebenermaßen provokative Frage:
Was würdest Du denn, oder alle Befürworter dieser Bestrafung bei Wiederholungstätern machen?
Das interessiert mich dann doch.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

wiederholungstätern ?? ich glaube  wer einmal in holland so verdonnert worden ist wird das kein zweites mal machen 
 und wenn  würde ich befürworten  die  strafe zu verzehnfachen

die  wilderer werden mit sicherheit noch eine saftige geldstrafe  aufgelegt bekommen   wie hoch weiß ich leider nicht 
aber nehmen wir mal zb. an  die müssen 2000 €  an strafe  hinlegen (ist in holland möglich )  würde bei einer wiederholungstat    die  strafe  dan 20000 €  kosten 
und wer  so blöd ist  der gehört nun mal bestraft


----------



## Yoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Ich stelle jetzt auch mal eine zugegebenermaßen provokative Frage:
Was würdest Du denn, oder alle Befürworter dieser Bestrafung bei Wiederholungstätern machen?
Das interessiert mich dann doch....._

Hä, die Frage versteheich jetzt nicht so ganz.....
Wen die Bestrafung das erste mal nicht wirken sollte, gibt`s halt die selbe Strafe noch einmal. Erübrigt sich aber wohl meist, da ja Auto und Angelzeug weg sind . Soll ja der Sinn der "harten" Strafe sein. Gut, evt. hat der Sünder ja 2 Autos zu Hause, aber wer ist schon so blöde.....
Auf gut deutsch, bei solch harten Strafen werden es sich solche Typen 2x überlegen, sowas zu wiederholen.
Würden die bestehenden Strafmaße in Deutschland mal voll ausgereizt werden, würde das wohl auch einige Ganoven zum Nachdenken animieren.


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Naja....wenn das eure Meinung ist.....ich werde sie aus den o.g. Gründen nicht teilen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Naja....wenn das eure Meinung ist.....ich werde sie aus den o.g. Gründen nicht teilen.
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
ist ja auch dein gutes recht deine meinung zu vertreten aber das ändert nichts an der tatsache das in holland andere gesetze gelten als wie hier bei uns und die haben wir zu akzeptieren sobald wir über die grenze fahren 

ich persöhnlich finde die strafe sogar noch zu milde für solche wilderer


----------



## Yoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Naja....wenn das eure Meinung ist.....ich werde sie aus den o.g. Gründen nicht teilen.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Tja, was würdest du den vorschlagen?


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Mildere Strafen! In diesem Fall hätten es ein paar Hundert Euro sicherlich auch getan. Bei wiederholtem Vergehen kann man immer noch mit härteren Strafen agieren.
Schade, daß keine Einzelheiten bekannt sind.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Panafax1 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Warum milde strafen du weisst doch was du darfst und was nicht vor allem ist es ja auch abschreckend. manch anderer wird es sich jetzt 3mal überlegen ob er sowas versuchen will. ich weiss 2 angel darf ich  die 3. kostet 90€ 1 aal mitnehmen kostet 90€ zusammen gebaute rute die nicht im wasser ist aber weil sie zusammengebaut bei dir liegt kostet 90€ also wenn du genug geld hast bitte. Man sollte doch schon im kindergarten lernen was man darf und was nicht genauso sollten eltern ihre kinder auch erziehen jeder weiss was recht ist soll auch recht bleiben ich wünschte mir in deutschland würde da mal so durchgegriffen werden aber bei solchen dingen da wird hier bei uns nur gesagt du du du böser   und du darft dann gehen beim nächten mal ein anderer der dich kontrolliert und der lässt dich wieder gehen warum soll man dann aufhören wenn ich so weg komme. wenn ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin und wir erwischen einen schwarz angler an unseren gewässer ruf ich auch die polizei schei... was drauf wenn jetzt einer denkt die petze


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Auch diese o.g. Preise für Vergehen sind für mein  Empfinden viel zu hoch. Ich habe einen Mod gebeten hier mal eine Umfrage zu starten. Mich interessiert wirklich, ob andere Angler ebenso denken. Ich betone nochmal- es geht mir nicht darum, daß die Gesetze nicht eingehalten wurden- sondern darum, daß ich die Bestrafung nicht für angemessen halte!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Yoshi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Mildere Strafen! In diesem Fall hätten es ein paar Hundert Euro sicherlich auch getan. Bei wiederholtem Vergehen kann man immer noch mit härteren Strafen agieren.
> Schade, daß keine Einzelheiten bekannt sind.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Vielleicht ein provokanter Vergleich, aber wenn dich z.B. ein "sozial benachteiligter" Typ überfällt und dir 2 Zähne ausschlägt und dafür nur eine milde bzw. keine Strafe erhält und ihm härtere Konsequenzen evt. im Wiederholungsfalle drohen, möchte ich dich mal sehen. Denn die 2 Zähne sind weg, und beim nächsten mal werden es vielleicht noch mehr.
Sprich, bis der Typ lernt, dass es sich nicht lohnt jemanden auf die Omme zu hauen, bist du unter Umständen schon zahnlos.
Ich hoffe, du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will......


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Vielleicht hilft es etwas, wenn man sich verdeutlicht dass Strafen im allgemeinen eine verhindernde Wirkung haben sollen. Und diese Wirkung ist um so höher, als die Strafe im Falle eines Verstoßes ausfällt. Das hindert sicher manche nicht daran, es dennoch zu versuchen. Aber allgemein denke ich das hohe Strafen in Kombination mit ausreichenden Kontrollen durchaus abschreckend wirken. 
Holland ist in der Beziehung in meinen Augen vorbildlich.

Man achte nur mal darauf, wie viele Deutsche Autofahrer sich in Holland penibel an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten und wie viele das in Deutschland machen.

Es wirkt unterm Strich schon.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



			
				Ralle23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man achte nur mal darauf, wie viele Deutsche Autofahrer sich in Holland penibel an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten und wie viele das in Deutschland machen.



Vielleicht leicht OT-rutschend, aber leider musste ich des öfteren erleben, dass "man" sich auf Deutschlands Straßen eher rüpelhaft benimmt. Das gilt dummerweise nicht nur für Autos mit gelben Nummernschildern und Hängerkupplung (um das "Klischee" mal aufrecht zu erhalten), sondern auch für Karossen, die allsamstags gewaschen, gewachst und poliert werden (und nochn Klischee )

Was ich damit sagen will: derjenige, der sich an die Regeln hält, braucht nichts zu befürchten und kommt zumeist entspannter ans Ziel! Ist Entspannung nicht ein Ziel beim Angeln???


----------



## krauthi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

eine umfrage würde dir bestätigen wie in den postings hier das fast alle diese strafen zu recht gut finden 
ich bin mir sicher das es nicht immer so in holland gewesen ist sondern erst die letzten jahre dazu beigetragen haben das immer mehr wilderer dort ihr unwesen getrieben haben 
aber anscheinend sind die vorherigen strafen nicht so drastisch gewesen das es sie(wilderer) von ihrem handeln abgehalten hat und somit die schlussfolgerung noch härtere strafen aus zu sprechen
ich bin davon überzeugt das solche maßnahmen eine abschreckende wirkung auf trittbrettfahrer haben wird und die es sich drei mal überlegen solch ein risiko einzugehen 

ok die strafe ist verhältnissmäßig hoch im vergleich zu dem wert der Zander aber wie sonst sollte man solchen wilderern das handwerk legen ?????


----------



## flexxxone (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Nicht alle Länder sind halt wie Deutschland, wo erst einmal von ner "Schweren Jugend" usw. ausgegangen wird und sofort 10 Gutachten zur Schuldfähigkeit des Täters eingeholt werden|rolleyes
> 
> In den meisten EU- Ländern sind die Gesetze / Richtlinien hinsichtlich der Sportfischerei liberaler, aber die Verstösse dagegen werden rigoros geahndet. Kaum Grauzonen - Kein Palaver ums Strafmaß!
> 
> Find ich echt nicht verkehrt- diese Handhabung!


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!#6

Wer sich an Regeln hält, sollte es so einfach wie möglich haben - wer sie bricht, um so schwerer!

flexxx


----------



## krauthi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

um eben solchen wilderern  das handwerk zu legen  rate ich jedem  der nach holland rüber fährt  um dort  zu angeln immer die augen offen zu halten  und diese telefonnummer  Algemene Inspectiedienst (AID) 045-5466230. im handy gespeichert zu haben


----------



## Panafax1 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

die nummer kannte ich garnicht


----------



## Yoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Ein dritter Punkt, ebenfalls wichtiger als das Strafmaß an sich, ist Aufklärung und Bildung. Hier ist entscheidend, ob eine Gesellschaft bestimmtes Fehlverhalten als tolerables Kavaliersdelikt (machen doch alle, ist doch nicht so schlimm...) oder eben nicht auffasst. _

Ähm, verwechselst du hier nicht vielleicht gesellschaft mit Justiz?

Ach ja, wenn du schon der Meinung bist, dass härtere Strafen nichts bringen werden, dann frag ich dich, hat man den mit milden Strafen was erreicht? Ich denke nicht.....

Und ganz abgesehen davon, dein Vergleich mit der Todesstrafe für einen Mörder hinkt, da dies schowieso schon die härteste Strafe ist, die bei einem solchen Verbrechen verhängt werden kann. Würde man die Todesstrafe, nur mal als extremes Bsp., bei Fischwilderei verhängen, wer würde das dann noch machen...
Im 17.Jahrhundert gabs das glaube ich sogar wirklich, da hatte nur der König das jagd- und Fischereirecht.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hier irrst Du Dich, die Höhe einer Strafe hat ganz im Gegenteil sehr geringen Einfluss darauf, ob oder ob nicht eine Straftat begangen wird. Oder glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass die Todesstrafe in den USA auch nur einen potentiellen Mörder von etwas abhält?


 
Ich hätte differenzieren sollen. Allgemein betrachtet hast Du sicher Recht. 

Ich möchte es auf´s angeln bezogen so formulieren.

Eine Strafe sollte so hoch sein, dass sie spürbare Nachteile für den Erwischten hat. Der finanzielle Verlust bei einer Strafe muss höher sein, als ein angenommener wirtschaftlicher Vorteil, den der Erwischte bei der Übertretung der Regeln hat. Dabei sollte davon ausgegangen werden, dass dieser ein Wiederholungstäter ist. Also bereits früher und mehrfach auf gleiche Weise die Regeln gebrochen hat. Und sie sollte so hoch sein, dass sich eine zukünftige Übertretung der Regeln für den Übertreter im Falle eines erneuten Erwischens nicht auszahlt. Dabei ist die Kontrolldichte zu beachten, d.h., wie deckend sind die Möglichkeiten der Kontrollen. 

Beispiel:

Angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte. Angenommen, die Tageskarte kostet 10€. Die Strafe für das Angeln ohn Karte 100€.
Anhand des ihm bekannten oder angenommen Risikos, erwischt zu werden, kann er sich ausrechnen wie oft er wahrscheinlich angeln gehen kann, bis es knallt. Muß er damit rechnen, schon beim zweiten oder dritten mal erwischt zu werden, lohnt es sich für ihn nicht. Hat er aber eine realistische Chance, erst beim 15. oder 20. mal erwischt zu werden, lohnt sich das Risiko für ihn schon.
Oder, beträgt die Strafe nicht 100 sondern 1000 €. muß er 100mal schwarzangeln gehen um wirtschaftlich ohne Nachteil aus der Sache rauszukommen. 
Ist ganz ähnlich wie beim Zigarettenschmuggel über die Grenze. 

Da wir also zwei Komponenten haben, die Höhe der Strafe und die Dichte der Kontrollen, hat man auch zwei Steuerungsmöglichkeiten. Man kann die Kontrolldichte erhöhen, oder die Strafe.
Die Kontrolldichte zu erhöhen kostet aber wieder Geld, bzw. ist oft gar nicht möglich. Also schraubt man die Höhe der Strafe auf ein Niveau, dass es für den Schwarzangler im Falle des erwischt werdens auf jeden Fall unwirtschaftlich wird. 

Hab ich nix gegen einzuwenden und bin mir bewusst, dass es keine Regelung gibt, die alles verhindert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

In jeder Urlaubssaison liest man die Beschwerden über hohe Strafen für Mautpreller in Österreich, hohe Strafen für schnelles fahren in Italien und so weiter.....

Das sind dabei recht einfache Regelungen, an die man sich entweder hält (und dann nix zu befürchten hat) oder sich eben nicht dran hält - und dann aber auch nicht meckern sollte.

Es zwingt einen ja niemand einen Gesetzesverstoß zu begehen.

Oder - um in Deutschland zu bleiben:
Wenn man da mit dem Auto unterwegs ist und sieht wie sich manche aufder Straße verhalten, sind es in meinen Augen sowohl zu wenig Kontrollen wie auch zu milde Strafen...

Wenn die Niederländer solche Strafen haben (die ja für jeden "Interessierten" nachlesbar sein dürften....), finde ich es nur gut, wenn die auch durchgesetzt werden.

Wir hätten wahrscheinlich auch in Deutschland viel weniger (anglerische) Probleme, wenn statt eines unübersichtlichen Gesetzeswustes klare, einfache Regelungen da wären, die dann aber auch konsequent kontrolliert und Falle einer Zuwiderhandlung auch streng sanktioniert gehören.


----------



## Herbert.J (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Total unsinnige Diskusion hier, da niemand die genauen Einzelheiten kennt ist es müßig hier darüber zu diskutieren. Außerdem kann jeder der sich vom Staat oder seinen Organen ungerecht behandelt fühlt, ein Ordentliches Gericht anrufen und den Fall klären lassen. Wer mit dem Feuer spielt kann sich nunmal die Finger verbrennen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Spass faktor an:

Habe mal gehört wer in NL gegen einen Wohnwagen pinkelt, der bekommt sein Ding abgeschnitten. 

Spassfakto aus:

Fazit: Es wird nicht alles so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird, ein angemessene Straße oder ein Ordungsgeld ist ok, und das wird sicher von Fall zu Fall entschieden.


----------



## Yoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Mag ja sein. Ich würde in Singapur auch kein Kaugummi ausspucken. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder Regelverstoß unverhältnismäßig bestraft wird? Hättest Du Lust 2000 Euro zu zahlen, wenn Du 10km/h zu schnell gefahren bist? Gilt auch hier die Ansicht, dass bei Regelverstößen mit dem Holzhammer draufgehauen werden muß? _

Dann fahre Ich eben nicht zu schnell, ganz einfach. Die 20.- Euro bei 10 km/h zu schnell, kann ich verkraften, bei 2000.- sieht`s schon anders aus. Spätestens, wenn wieder mal unbeteiligte durch Raser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, welche schon x-mal wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit aufgefallen sind, sollte es dämmern....


----------



## Yoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Fazit: Es wird nicht alles so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird, ein angemessene Straße oder ein Ordungsgeld ist ok, und das wird sicher von Fall zu Fall entschieden. _

Tja, aber was ist eine angemessene Strafe bzw. Ordnungsgeld?!
Darüber diskutieren wir ja hier auch, also gar nicht so unssinig wie du meinst.....


----------



## Yoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Ich frage mich durchaus z.B. warum Berufsfischer so wenig kontrollieren, wenn Ihnen doch ein so ein großer Schaden aus Schwarzangelei entsteht_

Hmm, weil sie evt. selbst Dreck am Stecken haben ?!
(Ups, ich hab nix gesagt)


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum die Strafe für die/den Erwischten angeblich nicht angemessen sein soll?

Es gibt nunmal Regeln und Gesetzte, an die man sich halten muss, um ein vernünftiges Zusammenleben in der Gesellschaft zu erreichen. Dabei muss es einer legitimierten Gewalt überlassen bleiben, wie sie diese Regeln und Gesetzte überwacht und durchsetzt. Bei Regelverstößen wird eine Strafe verhängt, die ist anscheinend in Holland drastischer und schmerzhafter als hier bei uns. 

Aus. 

Ich finde das Strafmaß vollkommen in Ordnung. Jeder Angler hat die Pflicht zur Information. Mit dem Erwerb der Erlaubniskarte stimmt er den gegebenen Regelungen ja auch zu, diese einzuhalten. Wenn er jedoch über diese Regelungen hinaus Fische fängt/mehr Angelruten als erlaubt ist ausbringt, dann verstößt er wissend gegen diese Regelungen und dann wird er im besten Fall auch erwischt und bestraft. 

Wie die Strafe im Endeffekt aussieht, bleibt dem Gesetzgeber und der zuständigen Judikative überlassen. 


beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Glöckchen (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Mag ja sein. Ich würde in Singapur auch kein Kaugummi ausspucken. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder Regelverstoß unverhältnismäßig bestraft wird? Hättest Du Lust 2000 Euro zu zahlen, wenn Du 10km/h zu schnell gefahren bist? Gilt auch hier die Ansicht, dass bei Regelverstößen mit dem Holzhammer draufgehauen werden muß? _
> 
> Dann fahre Ich eben nicht zu schnell, ganz einfach. Die 20.- Euro bei 10 km/h zu schnell, kann ich verkraften, bei 2000.- sieht`s schon anders aus. Spätestens, wenn wieder mal unbeteiligte durch Raser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, welche schon x-mal wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit aufgefallen sind, sollte es dämmern....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich möchte in keiner Gesellschaft leben, die mich zu 100 % kontrolliert und jeden Regelverstoß mit drastischen Strafen sanktioniert!

Keine Frage - Wilderei ist KEIN Kavaliersdelikt - hier würde auch ich empfindlich (Geldbuße) bestrafen - allerdings ist mir die Verhältnismäßigkeit hier auch nicht gewahrt - die Beschlagnahme erscheint mir doch ZU hoch!

Wichtiger fände ich eine härtere Bestrafung für all die Schwerstverbrecher - Kinderschänder, Mörder etc. - und da ist mir unser Staat absolut zu lasch - wenn ich da schon was von schlechter Sozialisation u.ä. höre, kommt mir die Galle hoch. DAS ist ein Thema, worüber ich mich aufregen könnte!

Bei solchen Dingen wie Wilderei oder Gelegenheitsdiebstahl oder oder - da denke ich, sollten hohe Geldstrafen, Sozialarbeit oder ähnliches eigentlich angebracht sein und ausreichen. Bei Wiederholungstätern vielleicht sogar ein kurzer Gefängsnisaufenthalt - ich könnte mir doch vorstellen, dass DAS nun wirklich drastisch abschreckend wäre!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nun stelle man sich vor, es würde tatsächlich ein Ersttäter hochgenommen, der schon mal vor seiner in 2 Wochen anstehenden Prüfung ein Würmchen baden wollte. Wäre das gerecht?
> 
> Nein sicher nicht. Aber die Frage der gerechtigkeit ist so vielschichtig und faccetiert, ja oft subjektiv, das unsee Gesellschaft schon lange dazu übergegangen ist, Gerechtigkeit durch Recht zu ersetzen. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe, die nicht unbedingt widersprüchlich sein müssen, aber können.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


Es wird nie eine gerechte Lösung geben.


----------



## Yoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

_Keine Frage - Wilderei ist KEIN Kavaliersdelikt - hier würde auch ich empfindlich (Geldbuße) bestrafen - allerdings ist mir die Verhältnismäßigkeit hier auch nicht gewahrt - die Beschlagnahme erscheint mir doch ZU hoch!

Wichtiger fände ich eine härtere Bestrafung für all die Schwerstverbrecher - Kinderschänder, Mörder etc. - und da ist mir unser Staat absolut zu lasch - wenn ich da schon was von schlechter Sozialisation u.ä. höre, kommt mir die Galle hoch. DAS ist ein Thema, worüber ich mich aufregen könnte!_

Nö, also wenn schon gleiches Recht für alle...


----------



## Fxxxxx (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Mag ja sein. Ich würde in Singapur auch kein Kaugummi ausspucken. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer will in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder Regelverstoß unverhältnismäßig bestraft wird? Hättest Du Lust 2000 Euro zu zahlen, wenn Du 10km/h zu schnell gefahren bist? Gilt auch hier die Ansicht, dass bei Regelverstößen mit dem Holzhammer draufgehauen werden muß? _
> 
> Dann fahre Ich eben nicht zu schnell, ganz einfach. Die 20.- Euro bei 10 km/h zu schnell, kann ich verkraften, bei 2000.- sieht`s schon anders aus. Spätestens, wenn wieder mal unbeteiligte durch Raser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, welche schon x-mal wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit aufgefallen sind, sollte es dämmern....


 
Bei solch drastischen Strafen würde es ja keine Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen mehr geben und somit eine lukrative Geldeinnahmequelle versiegen. Die Höhe der Bußgelder wird daher im Sinne der globalen absoluten Gewinnmaximierung festgelegt - ebenso wie die Standorte der Messstellen :q Die erzieherischen Argumente haben nur Alibifunktion.
Als Optimierungsvorschlag würde ich für die Bußgelhöhe noch die Einkommens- und Vermögensverhältnisse des Sünders berücksichtigen :q Neben der Höchstgeschwindigkeit sollte es auch eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit geben.

Übertragen auf die Angelei - neben der Fangbegrenzung sollte auch eine Mindestfangmenge eingeführt werden :vik:

*duck_und_weg*



<-- der in diesem Jahr schon über ein dutzend mal kontrolliert worden ist :m


----------



## mike_w (2. November 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

Denkt ihr wirklich, den Holländern geht es bei den Fischereikontrollen um Geld?
Ich denke, die Einnahmen sind im Verhältnis zu den Kosten vernachlässigbar.
Soweit ich informiert bin, geht ein enormer Druck seitens der holländischen Sportfischer auf die Verbände aus, um in dem dichtbesiedelten Land die tollen Bestände zu erhalten. 
Dabei geht es nicht um die deutschen Angler, sondern auch um die Berufsfischerei, die teilweise von den Sportfischern auf Verbandsebene bekämpft werden.


----------



## krauthi (2. November 2008)

*AW: Auswirkungen, wenn Geräte beschlagnahmt werden?*

meiner meinung nach geht es denen nicht ums geld  sondern   mehr darum es eine abeschreckende wirkung  auf trittbrettfahrer  haben soll


----------

